# Voice Change



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a terribley important question, but just wondering approx what age a dogs bark/voice changes (deepen)? or when they loose there puppy voice.

I can't remember at all from my previous dog as it was 15 yrs ago she was a pup. 

Just general curiousity as to approx when it will happen w/ our little guy as I can't find an answer for it on line. I presume it's around the same - testicles drop in males, or first heat cycle in female - 6 months?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

around 7 months


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Riggs got his grown man bark at like 5 months. He'll still throw in some playful puppy high pitch barks here and there, but his deep roar is what he mostly throws out.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino is about 4 months and his voice cracks like a little 12 year old boy... its funny, but it hasn't switched over yet.


----------

